# Seniorenoberfläche bei Android



## JensBrummer (18 Mai 2016)

Ich will für meine Großmutter eigentich ein Seniorenhandy mit grossen Tasten, Display und Notruftaste kaufen.
Da diese Dinger aber sehr häßlich sind: Gibt es denn nicht bei Android Handies eine App, die eine solche Oberfläche nachbilder und sich am besten auch nicht (ohne Passwort oder so) ausschalten lässt ?

Jens


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2016)

Wie wärs mit der Eingabe "Senioren" im Google Playstore?
Kommen zig Vorschläge
Wobei es Deiner Großmutter ziemlich pups sein dürfte - Hauptsache sie kommt damit klar.
Und wenn sie nur telefonieren will reicht ein übliches Seniorenhandy. Da kommt sie im Streßfall am besten zurecht.


----------



## sippli (28 Dezember 2016)

habe so eine senioren ap p gefunden, nur muss man dabei ein abo abschliessen


----------



## Jason1 (14 Januar 2017)

wozu denn ne app laden wenn das in android integriert ist


----------



## Hippo (14 Januar 2017)

Warum laden Leute Routenplaner runter oder bezahlen auf Gaunerseiten für den kostenlosen Acrobat Reader?


----------



## Grosskaser (14 Juli 2017)

In der aktuellen Android Version ist das als Option integriert.
Nix App


----------



## Kopfschüttler (26 Juli 2018)

Vieles, wofür unbedarfte Anwender extra Software / Apps / ... herunterladen, ist bereits mit Boardmitteln machbar. Dazu müssten sie sich allerdings mit der Materie beschäftigen. Und da liegt - leider - der Hase im Pfeffer.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. War schon immer so und wird sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## Quastel (31 Juli 2018)

Ok und wo findet man nun diese Option ?


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2018)

>> Einstellungen >> Anzeige >> einfacher Modus 
Zumindest bei meinem Galaxy S7 mit aktuellem Android


----------



## Macori (15 Oktober 2018)

das geht nur bei Samsung


----------



## Quadflieg (25 November 2018)

geht auf jedem aktuellen Android


----------

